# fletching



## FBGHUNTER (Sep 27, 2010)

I shoot 2 inch blazers right now. I have been looking at the NAP quickspin st vanes. Anybody shoot these? Just looking for some feedback.


----------



## artofficial (Oct 3, 2005)

If it a'int broke don't fix it.

Blazers are the best out there.


----------



## Bearkat2004 (Jan 31, 2011)

Havent shot the Quickspin's, but have shot Blazers and Fusion, I like both & have fusions on my arrows now.


----------



## FlounderSkiff (Mar 17, 2009)

I bought the easy to install NAP quick spins that are on the shrink wrap cresting, they fly very similar to my blazers and are very easy to install. In my opinion,for a quick fix they are the way to go and they look good too.


----------



## oscare66 (Mar 9, 2011)

The only thing I don't like about this vanes is that at 20-30 yards they are good but once u get passed that the arrow is spinning to fast and they seem to drop alot more once u get past 30 yard.....but for shooting with in that range u can't beet those vanes...


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

artofficial said:


> If it a'int broke don't fix it.
> 
> Blazers are the best out there.


I've used both,blazers work better for me.


----------



## FBGHUNTER (Sep 27, 2010)

I only shoot 20 and 30 yard shots now...Ive had a few shots on animals at 40 but I just havent shot enough at the range to be 100% with that shot. When I have shot at 40 I see alot of movement on my arrow (this was with feathers though not blazers). I think its because my arrows are not stiff enough for the draw weight I have. I had to lower the weight back down just to group at 20 and 30 yards. Hopefully the wife is going to buy me a new z7 for my birthday. I test shot that a few months ago and it was amazing. Thanks for the info guys. If I get the z7 I think im going to get piledriver 350 arrows(carbon express) and stick with blazers.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

It would probably be a good idea to paper tune your bow if you have not already done this.


----------

